# Manker U21: Pocket thrower, XHP35 HI, 1300 lumens, 26650/18650; (beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (Jun 16, 2016)

An interesting flashlight just came in, because both brand and LED are new for me. The Manker U21 is a USB-rechargeable pocket-sized thrower that is powered by a XHP35 High Intensity LED. In combination with only one high-drain 26650 or 18650 you’ll get a real compact thrower that has the size of an average flashlight. In this review I will show you how this compact searchlight performs; also compared to some other XP-L HI-powered lights. Highest time for a closer look!
*
a new brand, a powerful torch*




*

the Manker U21
*




*
powered by a XHP35 HI LED
*




*
compact, but impressive performance 
*




*
rechargeable via micro-USB
*




*
To start with, the features and specifications here, given by Mankerlight:*
*
• Emitter Type: CREE XHP35 HI*
*• Max Output: MAX 1300lumens*
*• Maximum Beam Intensity: 124000CD*
*• Maximum Beam Distance: 700 meters*
*• Working Voltage: 2.8-4.35v*
*• USB Charging Current: 2A (Over charge and discharge protection)*
*• Circuit Driver: PFM/PWM Synchronous booster intelligent conversion circuit *
*• Intelligence Lithium battery charge design*
*• Reflector: Aluminum Reflector*
*• Material: Aero grade aluminum alloy(Surface treatment: Premium type III hard anodized anti-abrasive finish)*
*• Thickness > 50μm*
*• Switch Type: Clicky Switch*


*The dimensions:*
*
• Length: 148mm*
*• Head diameter: 59mm*
*• Body diameter: 35mm*
*• Weight: 290grams (without battery)*
*
And the output specs:
*





*Unboxing:
*
Like we see often here, simple card boxes guard special lights. The Manker U21 comes in a light brown carton, that has a wrapping around it that only shows the brand and number of the light. Inside we find protecting foam with some cutouts to (re)store the U21, the manual and the accessories. A no-nonsense box here, but it is sturdy enough to protect the light. This is not the completest box I’ve seen ever: No holster, cells or for example spare USB-covers in this package. A spacer is included, so a (high drain) 18650 can be used too. But all-in-all, a fairly complete box, especially for a light in this price-range. Have a look at the pictures that show the box and what’s inside!
*
a simple card box
*




*
with only a print at the wrapping
*




*
some cut-outs to (re)store the U21
*




*
the contents: U21, manual, charging-cable, spare O-rings, lanyard and spacer for 18650-cells
*




*
Impressions:
*
First impression: This is a compact thrower! This is the first “big” searchlight that will fit in my coat pocket without problems. The combination of the thicker tube and the huge head with deep reflector give the U21 powerful looks. Personally I like the style of the U21, this is not an ordinary light. The light comes in matte black color; the side button is an eye-catcher with the special design and the silver ring around. The build quality of the U21 is very good, the light feels little heavy but sturdy. The anodizing-job is well done, I couldn’t detect defects here. The engraving is clear, but looks a bit blurry. A rubber seal, that doesn’t feel that durable, covers the micro-USB port that’s placed between the deep cooling-fins. This is a reason (I think) why Manker rates this light IPX7 instead of IPX8. The overall finishing is ok, only thing I detected were some chips at the edge of the reflector. No defects in the smooth and deep reflector, but the led could be centered better. While opening the U21, the well-machined threads run without scratching. Both inside the tail cap and the tube we see gold plated springs. The finishing is fine here, no glue or solder rests found. All-in-all, I have to say Manker has done a good job on machining and finishing, especially for a light in this price-range! Check out the pictures below that show you more about the light and the details!
*
Manker U21, a decent thrower in your pocket!
*




*
a large head relative to the body 
*




*
but nice looks 
*




*
well-built and finished
*




*
about the size of a man’s hand
*




*
stable standing, both at the head and the tail
*




*
a cut-out to add the lanyard, well done!
*




*
a close up at the head. Mind the chips at the edge at left side
*




*
can run both at 18650 (with spacer) and 26650; a high-drain cell is recommended 
*




*
a close-up at the engraving and the knurling 
*




*
well machined threads that run without scratching 
*




*
the illuminated power button with the silver ring is an eye-catcher
*




*
a good job at the machining
*




*
heavy but sturdy feels
*




*
charging the U21 via the micro-USB port
*




*
impressive: the deep and smooth reflector 
*




*
the led could be centered better 
*




*
the flat XHP35 HI delivers impressive performance
*




*
and look into the cap
*




*
and into the tube: gold plated springs, no defects
*




*
the power button lights up red during charging-progress or low battery voltage
*




*
blue means fully charged
*




*
an animation of the breath-flash, that is in purple
*




*
the most impressive compact thrower I had my hands-on until now
*




*
easy to handle with
*




*
an impressive performance thanks to the XHP35 High Intensity 
*




*
the lanyard added-on
*




*
some outdoor-pictures
*




*
can be used as a candle, also thanks to the good low mode 
*




*
I like compact throwers like this U21!
*




*
User interface:
*
As seen earlier at the impression-pictures, the U21 is easy to handle with because of the compact size. The knurling ensures good grip and the big head prevents against slipping out of your hand. The power button is easy to find because its hidden in a notch. The breath-flash function can help you to locate the light in complete darkness. So, nothing to complain about here.

Charging the light is easy: Simply plug is a micro-USB charger and the indicator will tell you about the progress. The button lights up red during the progress; this red light is also a low voltage indicator: When the voltage is less than 25%, this red light warns you to recharge the U21 as soon as possible. Works all without problems, and you can’t miss the clear blue indicator when the light is fully charged.

The U21 has a thought-out interface, and I can tell you it works fine. A short click will always activate the low-mode, after that you can cycle (only up) through the modes by short clicks. If you press (from off) longer than one second, the U21 will start in last used mode. This works fine, and I like the fact that you can always at lowest mode. Unfortunately, there’s no instant-turbo. I hope Manker will add this in future…. Press long to shut off. A quick double-press (no matter when off or on) will bring you into the special modes, starting at strobe. When in strobe, a short click will give breath-flash and again a short click brings SOS. Strange fact is the breath-flash (to locate your light in the dark) only can be activated after turning into strobe first. Activating this (nice) mode will disturb other people at night; I would like to see this function activated by pressing and holding the button for about 3 seconds (when the light is off). 

Summarizing, I can say I like this interface, but would like to see some things changed/edited.

*Modes:
*
The U21 has total five normal modes, in order of: LOW > MEDIUM 1 > MEDIUM 2 > HIGH > TURBO. It’s not usual that a manufacturer gives a light two medium modes; most name it for example “lower and low” or “eco and low” or something like that. There’s a rather big jump between LOW and MEDIUM1, but, on the other side, I like the fact that the U21 has a real low mode, that is as far as I can see lower than 15 lumens; but I didn’t measure exactly. No instant modes here. Two special output modes: STROBE and SOS (one frequency). STROBE mode works both from off and on, so we can call this an instant-one. Another special mode, but not an output mode, is BREATH-FLASH. This mode is placed between STROBE and SOS (which is a bit strange to me). The U21 can be LOCKED-OUT by releasing the tail cap a little.

*Size comparison:
*
In this comparison I’ll show you the U21 together to some others that have also a XP-L HI LED, the Olight SR52UT and the Limited Edition of the Armytek Barracuda. This comparison shows the compact dimensions of the U21.

*18650-cell, 26650-cell, Manker U21, Olight SR52UT, and Armytek Barracuda Limited Edition
*




*
Manker U21, Olight SR52UT, and Armytek Barracuda Limited Edition
*




*
Manker U21, Olight SR52UT, and Armytek Barracuda Limited Edition
*




*
Manker U21, Olight SR52UT, and Armytek Barracuda Limited Edition
*




*
the heads: XHP35 HI, and two XP-L HI LEDS
*




*
the tails:* *Manker U21, Olight SR52UT, and Armytek Barracuda Limited Edition
*




*
Tint:
*
The tint of the U21 looks good to me, it is (slightly) warmer than the other XP-L HI’s that are acting in this review. Clearly visible at the spill on the picture below also. I like this tint!






*Beamprofile:
*
A typical thrower-profile here, not a surprise for this emitter in combination with and deep and smooth reflector. But, thanks to the relatively big head (for a light of this dimensions) the U21 emits a usable beam. A tiny and bright hotspot, a medium corona and a lot of spill. The XHP35 HI brings enough power for a usable spill too. So we can say, the U21 has an impressive beam that can reach a big distance for such a compact light. The beam is clean, without defects. No PWM at any mode, good job of Manker here!

*Beamshots:
*
As we’re used of, we start inside by showing the output modes of the U21 by projecting the torch a white wall. The distance to the wall is about 1,25 meters.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 1/125 sec, 35mm
*

























*GIF-picture:
*





And now, some outdoor shots! Starting, as usual, by showing the normal modes here. First location is in the forest, to show the beam profile of the U21.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 4 sec, 35mm
*

























*GIF-picture:
*




*
Location 2: The tree is about 75 meters away here.

*





*This picture shows the narrow, “throwy” beam.

*





Some pictures in open area now. The tree line is about 200 meters away. The light I used is this shootout have better specs and bigger proportions, and are powered by two or three cells. But this shows the good performance of the U21.

*the Manker U21 against the Olight SR52UT
*




*
a shoot-out Manker U21 aginst the Armytek Barracuda Limited Edition
*




*
Conclusion:
*
The Manker U21 is a nice and powerful pocket-thrower. Overall build-quality and machining is good, the light feels durable, some (little) details at the finishing could be improved. Charging function and interface (that I like) works well, but I would like to see instant-turbo at a searchlight like this. Mind that the light is IPX7-rated. As far as I’ve seen, the U21 hasn’t a stepdown when the light gets hot. I can recommend to use the highest level for about a maximum of five minutes to avoid damage. The tint is good, and there’s no PWM.

I like the looks and the impressive beam of the U21 most; and can say this may be a good and rather cheap (price around $ / € 64,95) choice for those who’re looking for a decent thrower!

*Thanks to Mankerlight for the proper shipping!*


----------



## ven (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: Manker U21: Pocket thrower, XHP70, 1300 lumens, 26650/18650; (beam)shots, compare*

Awesome review, thanks for sharing..........looks a real good value thrower and one you can take without too much discomfort! 

Might want to change title from xhp70 to xhp35 HI :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: Manker U21: Pocket thrower, XHP70, 1300 lumens, 26650/18650; (beam)shots, compare*

Great review. Looks pretty amazing! I almost picked one up, but I've held off so far. So I guess 5 quick clicks for turbo...hmm. Not ideal, as I would probably use this light on turbo 99% of the time. Too bad. I guess I could always do a long press to start in my memorized mode, turbo. But again, a long press for on AND off. Deal breaker.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: Manker U21: Pocket thrower, XHP70, 1300 lumens, 26650/18650; (beam)shots, compare*

Does this model have the screws in the head that might produce a short circuit if one moves a little?


----------



## kj75 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: Manker U21: Pocket thrower, XHP70, 1300 lumens, 26650/18650; (beam)shots, compare*



ven said:


> Might want to change title from xhp70 to xhp35 HI :thumbsup:



Thank you for your attention Mr. Ven. [emoji4]
Fixed.


----------



## Skeeterg (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: Manker U21: Pocket thrower, XHP70, 1300 lumens, 26650/18650; (beam)shots, compare*

I also love little throwers like this,and 700 meters is impressive.


----------



## akhyar (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for the excellent review and the animated beamshots. Very helpfull indeed.
Pity there's no direct access to Turbo, but you still get the double clicks to strobe.
I would rather they change the double click to Turbo.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 17, 2016)

akhyar said:


> I would rather they change the double click to Turbo.



that would be about perfect!


----------



## kj75 (Jun 20, 2016)

markr6 said:


> that would be about perfect!



And maybe a longer than 2 seconds press to enter direct-strobe.


----------



## technex (Jun 22, 2016)

I've just ordered one of these as a project light 

I'm considering the (potentially) heretical move of sticking diffusion film on the lens and turning it into a flood hose, or possibly just diffuse the center of the beam to spread the hotspot out a bit. I volunteer with a local search and rescue team and I think it might make the perfect search light with the ability to reach out and touch but still have useful flood and loads of power in a (relatively) compact package. Also, it's cheap


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the review!

Indeed an interesting thrower in a portable format. It would be nice to see a runtime graph at high and turbomode. Especially with the Keeppower 26650 5200mAh you show at the picture, I actually have two of these cells.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 27, 2016)

Great review :thumbsup: Not having an instant access to turbo for a thrower is a big oversight. At least you can get there if you turn it off in that mode. Otherwise, this looks like a good design and it's great to see another 26650 offering.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr. Tone said:


> Great review :thumbsup: Not having an instant access to turbo for a thrower is a big oversight. At least you can get there if you turn it off in that mode. Otherwise, this looks like a good design and it's great to see another 26650 offering.



I'm still  about that. For most I assume a thrower isn't something you walk around with on high for 45 minutes. It's more of a "what's over there...boom", "what's over there...boom", "look over there...boom". Throwing light here and there to search for something, identify something in the distance, then go back to a headlamp or other light to continue. At least that's how I use them. So a MOMENTARY or at the very least instant access to turbo is necessary. And to make it worse, you can't even click 5 times quickly to cycle up to turbo, becuase the UI thinks your double-clicking and gives you strobe.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 27, 2016)

kj75 ftw! Awesome review! Manker is an IPX8 rating and smoother reflectors away from joining my collection.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for the review, I ordered this light and expect it to be delivered next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Octavian (Jan 3, 2017)

In few words, is one of the most balanced flashlight price/quality/performance.


----------



## scviper576 (Sep 11, 2017)

I wonder what the run times would be using a high drain 18650 battery because that's what I have?


----------



## TheLite (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello,

I'm new to Candlepowerforums and perhaps not familiar with the posting rules, but I feel compelled to post this inquiry: I have the Manker U21 and I posted a negative comment a few days ago regarding my personal experience with the flashlight. I saw it on the thread the day after I posted it but now it's gone??? For future reference so I don't waste time for me, the reader, and the moderator, may I ask why my post was removed? Does this forum accept only positive comments?


----------



## chorlton (Apr 11, 2018)

Excellent review! I own this light in neutral. Its got to be the best throw for a single cell light still and my neutral version has a lovely tint for a cree!


----------



## kj75 (Apr 17, 2018)

> Its got to be the best throw for a single cell light still



You're right! Except the Acebeam T20 and Olight M3XS UT (that can run on one cell too) this is one of the best in its class.


----------



## scviper576 (Apr 25, 2019)

There is a new Ui in the U21 now I just got the specs from Manker *Moonlight: 1-5lm, Low: 58lm, middle: 200lm, high: 500lm, Turbo:1560lm* Manker U21 New Ui it has engineering mode to adjust the moonlight and turbo is moved to the double click so that side is turbo, strobe, SOS, beakon and battery indicator last. SOS and beakon use the high beam and and strobe is on turbo. 
1.When the flashlight is off , one click ,access to moonlight mode (left part of the figure), one click to circle: moonlight-Low-Medium -High. Long press for off.
2.When the flashlight is off, long press to access to the mode your last use as in left part of the figure (Memory function), one click for circle. Long press for off.
3.When the flashlight is off, double click access to Turbo, one click for circle. Long press for off.
4.When the flashlight is on, double click to switch between the two groups(left and right part of the figure)

Side switch battery indicator:
1. Blue: More than 70%
2. Purple: 50%
3. Red: Less than 20%

Lock out:
One click-Double-Triple from any mode to lock out the flashlight.(Only the battery indicator works when lock out)

Engineering Mode(Choose output level for Moonlight mode):
Long press for off and still hold on, the side button battery indicator will turn on and then quick click for 4 times to get access to engineering mode. One click to check different level and long press to make your final choice
I absolutely love this new Ui it is so nice to have an adjustable moonlight. I was told they discontinued this light.


----------



## andreidav (Apr 26, 2019)

Can anyone tell me if this flashlight can be fitted with the 21700 battery?

thx


----------

